# NSFW Critique Desired: Glamour & Nude Photo Samples (2/2)



## DanHostettler

best, dan








Dan Hostettler: Monika








Dan Hostettler: Monika Vesela








Dan Hostettler: Katka​


----------



## jbylake

Dan, shot 1 and 3 are great, _especially_ #1. Shot 2 is completely blown out (whole upper left quadrant).  Second, what is up with everyone placing these HUGE watermarks in the center or some other totally distracting place in the photo's.  In that regard, in my opinion, you've totally ruined them.

I understand that you need to protect your property, but you don't have to do it in such a way as to horribly distract viewers of your work.  A small one down in the corner would do just fine.

Honestly, if I were running, say, a botique of some type, and solicited samples of work, for a full time or session photographers, your submissions would hit the trash can before I could see them all, based soley on the distraction factor, and not your talent.  Talented photographers, and many that are quite hungry for work, are a dime a dozen, these day's.

Other than shot number 2, which I'm not sure what happened there, you do have talent.  That's a given.

J.:thumbup:


----------



## Shockey

I like one the best. It has the best exposure, the high key works best in that one, it is to much on the second and third.
I do not like the crops or tight compositions in any of them.
I like the pose in 1 not 2 or 3.
Overall this is average work.....having said that you are on the right track with potential.
Keep shooting!


----------



## burnws6

jbylake said:


> Dan, shot 1 and 3 are great, _especially_ #1. Shot 2 is completely blown out (whole upper left quadrant).  Second, what is up with everyone placing these HUGE watermarks in the center or some other totally distracting place in the photo's.  In that regard, in my opinion, you've totally ruined them.
> 
> I understand that you need to protect your property, but you don't have to do it in such a way as to horribly distract viewers of your work.  A small one down in the corner would do just fine.
> 
> Honestly, if I were running, say, a botique of some type, and solicited samples of work, for a full time or session photographers, your submissions would hit the trash can before I could see them all, based soley on the distraction factor, and not your talent.  Talented photographers, and many that are quite hungry for work, are a dime a dozen, these day's.
> 
> Other than shot number 2, which I'm not sure what happened there, you do have talent.  That's a given.
> 
> J.:thumbup:



Ummm, I think he meant to overexpose that. By placing a light DIRECTLY behind the model? lol?! There's no way of doing that on accident.


----------



## Shockey

Ummm, I think he meant to overexpose that. By placing a light DIRECTLY behind the model? lol?! There's no way of doing that on accident.[/QUOTE]

True but it was not executed very well. Look at her hand and the side of her head.
All of them are high key but there is a fine line between correctly done high key and blown out with to much light bleed.


----------



## burnws6

Shockey said:


> Ummm, I think he meant to overexpose that. By placing a light DIRECTLY behind the model? lol?! There's no way of doing that on accident.


 
True but it was not executed very well. Look at her hand and the side of her head.
All of them are high key but there is a fine line between correctly done high key and blown out with to much light bleed.[/QUOTE]


touche


----------



## Eco

Looking at Dan's site Dan Hostettler - People, Portrait, Fashion, Beauty, Glamour & Nude Photography  he has mastered the use of light with his art.


----------



## DanHostettler

Jby & folks, thanks a lot for all your feedbacks. The thing about my destracting watermark: I don't like it either so big. But the point is I made bad experience my work was "stolen" on the web - used for online-tuts, reedited etc without any source/copyright notice. Bcs if I place the WM decent in a corner on white bkgnd (as most of my photos have) it's no problem just to remove it. Even wit structured bkgnds I saw work of me "clones stamped".


----------



## keith foster

Beautiful work, Dan.  
The lighting is unique and interesting.  In my opinion it gives the effect of looking directly into bright sunlight. I like it.


----------



## ekool

Any thread or post that even has a hint of nudity needs to have NSFW in the title please.


----------



## DanHostettler

I got it folks, sorry for this. It is really a new shortcut for me.
Best, Dan


----------



## jsoeung

really like the first and last one


----------



## jackieclayton

i think the lighting is awesome... the last one is my favorite


----------



## jackieclayton

Eco said:


> Looking at Dan's site Dan Hostettler - People, Portrait, Fashion, Beauty, Glamour & Nude Photography  he has mastered the use of light with his art.



agreed!


----------



## jbylake

Shockey said:


> Ummm, I think he meant to overexpose that. By placing a light DIRECTLY behind the model? lol?! There's no way of doing that on accident.


 
True but it was not executed very well. Look at her hand and the side of her head.
All of them are high key but there is a fine line between correctly done high key and blown out with to much light bleed.[/QUOTE]

There is a large white triangle, from the models neck, nearly down to her breast, and I don't think that was intentional.  I viewed his website, and feel that there were many other shot's that would have looked great, as representative of his work.  Anyway, overall, the guy's pretty good:thumbup: I just think he posted the wrong models, and a few are almost a little too nude to post here....sorry, male hormones and all that..

J.:mrgreen:


----------



## bennielou

I love all three!


----------

